# Radiator for winter.



## spence (May 25, 2008)

We have noticed that it has become cold at night in the MH so we are thinking of putting an oil radiator in for when we are on hookup or at home with a timer to keep the MH from damp. Our son is only 7 months old so we don't want him getting cold.

The heating that runs of the diesel tank is great when not on hookup.

What is a sensible wattage for heating a MH and not draining too much power on site?

I have been looking at the Bambino 800 watt with anti frost and a thermostat but would this give off enough heat?

Spence


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Spence

An oil filled radiator is good for low heat to prevent damp etc but will not give enough heat for you and the family. We use a small 1000w fan heater which blows the heat around and has diffrent heat levels. I think we bought ours from Robert Dayas (spelling?)
Most important is to get one with an anti tilt switch to switch it off should it fall over.

We also tried a radiant heater but it takes along time to heat the van up. When it get realy cold we drape a blanket over the whole dash down to the floor, we find this makes a huge diffrence

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Radiator*

Hi

My van is in use daily so the heating is always on. However, I do keep a 1000 watt fan heater in the boot, ready to use in a really cold snap in addition to the van's inbuilt heating.

R


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

A small thermostically controlled fan heater is the best form of heating because it reaches parts that the radiators cannnot reach :lol: :lol: :lol: Ours rotates and we leave cupboards open
Richard


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Thanks all. I was also thinking that a radiator can be left on in the night. A fan heater will make a noise all night!! It's cosy under the duvet but i would like to keep the warmth for the baby.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, we use an oil filled radiator. We leave it on at night when on site it takes the chill out of the van. I put it on at night when parked outside the house as well, on a low setting. Mine is a bambino, bought it in argos.

Peter.


----------



## JON3M (Sep 15, 2007)

Gotta be a bit careful with using a 1000w heater on mains hook - up as I understand. Most UK campsite hookups will trip around 1200 as I understand - Its worked out by the Amp and I cant remember the conversion (there are some good electrics links on my web site - I found them very useful - http://jon3m.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/jons_homepage.html

So for example - lights and the heater would be ok - But if you got up in the night for a coffee or used the microwave - it would trip - Either at your end or possibly the whole (UK) campsite.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi, as far as i am aware a 1000watt heater would be about 4amps. We do not use an electric kettle and the TV is an Avtex so low amps again.

We are also thinking of a privacy room, does anybody use a heater or just put a coat on!!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*secondary electric heating*

Greetings,

We have an 800 watt oil filled radiator that we used on our previous Elddis, it would keep the cold at bay at nights without running the onboard gas heater.

We also use it when the motorhome is in the drive to keep the 'van from catching a cold, the best thing with a thermosticaly controlled oil filled radiator is that it uses a minimal amount of electricity when compared to other forms of electric heating.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a 900watt oil-filled rad from B&Q. Cost forgotten but ridiculously low.
It comes in matt black and we site it in the cab area where it is very inconspicuous. Kept on all day during cold spells keeps the 'van reasonably cosy and at half level at night makes it very useful.

At the moment it appears that small heaters are 'out of season' so it may be best to wait a couple of weeks before making a decision.

I would not entertain a fan heater because of the intrusive noise and safety considerations.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

We have a 1000w slimline convector heater in the RV's bedroom which we leave on at night if it's a bit chilly, on a relatively low thermostat setting. Advantages over a radiator are that it's very slim, can mount on the wall (fairly light) and totally silent at night. Warms up much faster than a radiator too. You can also buy ones with variable power levels (500w/1000w) for use where site current is limited. Good for background heat.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*oil filled radiator at Netto*

Greetings,

Netto has >>these<< oil filled radiators at £16.64.


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

We used to use a halogen heater - this is cheap, warms up quickly and has a switch to turn off if knocked over. But the best thing is that they a silent. We used to use a fan heater - this was good at getting the warm around around the van but was very noisy. Luckily the new van has gas & electric heating.

Dibs


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

We lived in a caravan in Austria for 10 winters temps down to -27 and found a good oil filled heater very very good ....some also have an integrated fan heater for quick warming.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

*Halfords*

Halfords are selling a 750W oil filled heater (240V mains) for £9.79
I bought one to put on a timer that I used for my Xmas lights and plugged in to the mains socket in my Rapido on hook up
It is intended to keep the contents damp free
I will report on its success later
Happy Days
MGB


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we use a 1000w oil filled rad inbetween the cab seats at night to keep the luton bed cosy and run the truma heater at 1kw on a slow fan setting and the van is warm as toast durng the night. was down to -9 at new year in melrose and we was well warm. we also leave the wardrobe door above the heater open to let out some of the heat.


----------



## 119270 (Jan 6, 2009)

We used to use a 1500w oil filled radiator in our old van, it had 3 power 
settings, 600w, 900w and both together would give the 1500w
we found that it kept us all lovely and warm 
at night (our son was about the same age as your little'un is now) 
we didn't use anything else 240v so the 1500 w was no problem,
but if we went elsewhere and the hookup was rated lower we 
would just use the lower setting.

In our new van, we just leave the Propex on overnight set fairly low just to keep it comfortable (as I still have to get up if young Harry wants a drink)
and we use a 700 watt oil filled radiator in the cab as it can stay very 
cold in there.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

We have a 2Kw oil heater, it does take a while to warm the van from cold.
Just got back from minus 11 in France and the 2kw Oil heater with the webasco diesel heater set around 3/4 kept us lovely and warm.
I Think that an oil heater is the safest with children around, its also great for taking the chill of there clothes.
Only had a 6amp hook up in france and it never tripped out on us.


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

We have a 700w oil radiator which keeps the van comfortable, with external screen on. Came from Argos. We often put it at the front to combat the front end chill.
We leave it on overnight if necessary, it is quiet.
Main advantages are, first, it is quiet, second, being low wattage it can be used on Spanish sites where the amps are often low, three, it is a 'nicer' heat than blowers, fans etc, four, you can dry your knickers on it (if you are careful about it!), five cheap, and, six, reliable
Main disadvantages are; first, it won't really do to heat up the van from cold and, second, it won't warm bathroom unless you leave door open and, third it is not warming your underfloor and protecting your plumbing from frost, if very cold.
Graham


----------



## cravenoxav (Nov 12, 2008)

can anyone tell me how big these oil filled radiators are? I have a fan heater but it is noisy. I'd like a heater to put behind the seats in the cab.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

The box it comes in is about 24" x 24" x 4"
happydays
MGB


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Size depends on the wattage and make, have a look at B&Q or Argos.
Ours fits on the steps of the door.

The only noise you do get sometimes is the oil bubbling, if its been stored on its side for example.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Halfords*



mgb said:


> Halfords are selling a 750W oil filled heater (240V mains) for £9.79


Gutted!

Just brought one from Wilkinsons (700W) for £17 - thought that was a bargain!

Just when I get the opportunity (this coming weekend) to try this heater and my new external blinds the weather warms up!

Mark


----------

